# convertir fichier MOB en MOV pour ipod



## filbrodcast (12 Janvier 2007)

bonjour!

j'ai acheté la nouvelle saison des simpsons et j'aimerais l'ecouter dans mon ipod.
a partir d'un DVD j'ai transferé les fichier en .MOB...  maintenant j'aimerais avoir un fichier .MOV pour que itunes puisse le reconnaître et le transferer ensuite dans mon ipod...
comment je fais ca? avec quelles logiciels?  je ne trouve pas la réponse sur le forum..  beaucoup de poste sur comment faire un fichier .avi mais j'ai pas trouvé pour mettre en .mov

merci beaucoup

phil


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

filbrodcast a dit:


> bonjour!
> 
> j'ai acheté la nouvelle saison des simpsons et j'aimerais l'ecouter dans mon ipod.
> a partir d'un DVD j'ai transferé les fichier en .MOB...  maintenant j'aimerais avoir un fichier .MOV pour que itunes puisse le reconnaître et le transferer ensuite dans mon ipod...
> ...



Utilise MPEG Streamclip, qui fait tout !


----------



## samalaplaya (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est MOB mais VOB... tu as ta réponse sur l'autre post (n'en ouvre pas plusieurs)


----------



## filbrodcast (13 Janvier 2007)

merci julrou 15!!!
c'est exactement le genre de logiciel que je cherchais!
simple, efficace et en  français en plus!!

merci encore!


----------

